# So, i get a plow-Now i have HUGE neioghbor issues....some help please!!



## Plowinpro03 (Dec 18, 2007)

Well, now that ive got my OWN plow mounted on my truck, i have big problems with both my neioghbors, one being across the street, and the other living next to me. I have a VERY large driveway, which intails a bit of snow to be stacked. 
My neioghbor across the street, does NOT want it on his proporty. I understand this, and we came up with a solution. I fix his lawn and what not in the spring. Fine, ill take that..even tho we GET TONS OF SNOW were i live..(already over 60inches). So the road banks alone are very tall. I dont even stack the piles across the street, the county plow comes threw in stacks and pushes them back. 
Now, the bigger issue i have, is my neioghbor that is next door to me. I live on a hill, in a an odd angle, were his house is on the road behind me but stretches across to my road. (So its a really big Y intersection, lots are about 1to2 acre lots). Now, my parking area for my cars requires me to make one pass, and stack the snow at the end of my parking area. I pushed the banks back, and somewhat onto his property. It does not effect him in anyway. It's nearly 200 feet away from his house if not further(his back yard), and its a field. 
However i use that end of the lot for a "right of a way" to get my mowers and what not onto my property since my parents bought the land over 30 years ago..hes only owned the proporty next door for 10 years. It's snow, and he cant even see the small stack, now he's putting up sticks/posted signs behind my truck which i park in my driveway. and basically saying.."Stop putting snow over here"..what i dont get is, since the begining we have snowblowed snow, and it goes across properties..is there any kind of difference? I mean, the banks drift into his property pretty much.....he didn't talk to me about it or verbally every express his concerns..any oppions???


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm having a hard time visualizing the layout of the two lots, but that's ok.

It seems there are two issues here: 1) what's legal 2) what's neighborly.

From a legal standpoint, you _are _incroaching on his property by pushing snow onto it. If I were your neighbor, I probably wouldn't care (unless you had a history of being a jerk to me). But lots of people are funny about property lines -- and they're not completely unjustified. There are provisions in most states that govern current and future use based on history of use. For instance, I just bought a rental property in which one end of my garage is just _8 inches _from the property line... *the other end of the garage is 4 inches OVER the property line.*... and there's nothing the neighbor can do about it now. (We have a good relationship, so I don't anticipate it being a problem. But if I pissed them off, they could potentially make it difficult to perform maintenance on the building.) Granted, mine is an extreme case, but it demonstrates why it can be reasonable for people to want clearly deliniated boundaries on their property.

Then there's what's "neighborly". I agree that your neighbor isn't. But if you look at it from his point of view, you're not either. Did you ever ask him if it would be alright to push or blow snow onto his property? Did you ever ask if it was alright to bring your mower across his property? He might be thinking, "It's really no big deal... but who the hell does Plowinpro03 think he is, just assuming he can use my property?"

Technically, you're in the wrong. But you're right in that it really shouldn't be a big deal. Don't wait for him to man-up and address it -- that may never happen. Take the bull by the horns! This could be a turning point in your relationship with these folks -- for better or worse. You guys don't have to be friends, but let me tell you, it sucks being enemies with a close neighbor (and frankly, it's actually pleasant to have neighors who you get along with). If I were in your shoes, I'd stop over there (I'd go in person, not call on the phone) and say, "Hey neighbor. I saw your stakes and signs and you're absolutely right. I'm sorry, and I feel like a jerk for not thinking about the property line." Then offer a resolution. Heck, you have your own plow now, offer to plow his driveway for the winter if you can push snow onto his property for the winter and bring your mower across in the summer.

Good luck.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

TVPierce is right and there are even more issues here. Most states have laws where "All snow is to remain on the property on which it falls" and snow cannot be pushed across the street or into a public right of way - so the County plows should not be pushing your stacks.

You will only have a "right of way" if it's in the deed. This usually is for utility companies, access to landlocked properties, etc.

It doesn't matter how long each have owned their property - only who owns what now.

Snowblowing - again, snow should be blown onto the property from which it is being blown.

Don't feel bad, though. Most everybody has been through the same. My neighbor was pushing his snow across the street onto a pile of mine at the end of the driveway. Made it harder to see what was coming when we pulled out. I was getting aggravated until I hit on an idea. I pushed mine across the street and piled it by HIS driveway. Only had to do it once. End of problem. He keeps his on his side and I keep mine on my side.


----------



## Plowinpro03 (Dec 18, 2007)

I see everyones points, thank you very much for you input an oppions. I never have had a bad relationship with this neioghbor. He's a little weird, we had a tree line seperating most of the property, which he cut down and dropped trees across my yard even onto my power lines. I looked into zoning laws, and nothing was said about snow going from yard to yard (just across the street), rather Leaves and tree brush was mentioned. Most dont realize the amount of snow we have, and my driveway is a headach to plow b/c snow can't be piled up on either sides, do to a wall structure, then rock bed's further behind it...can't really "push" the snow up. There's a stream that passes on the property the old neioghbor that lived there b4 him always used that as a property line. I do have every intention to go and talk to him about the situation, however ive yet to catch him at home. thanks again...ill post up what happens.


----------



## mobo (Jan 23, 2005)

We have the same problem here where I live. I used to plow my neighbors and stack the snow at the end of there drive and they ended up selling the house to a good friend of mine and he started to stack the snow in the same place I use to and the other neighbor told him to keep the snow away from there yard. Lets put it this way I stacked the snow in that spot for over 6 years and since my friend purchased the house for the last 2 winters the other neighbor have thrown a fit. We live on a dead in street. But it is the law to keep the snow on your own yard and not your neighbors. Good luck


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Simple: If you plow the snow onto their properties you are dead wrong. Pile it anywhere on your property and as long as you don't block vision when entering a public roadway you are OK.


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

Hey Plowinpro03,

What is that motor in your signature?

I see it's a twin turbo... and it looks like a V6.

Do tell.


----------



## Oasis (Oct 28, 2007)

why dont you offer to plow his driveway in return?


----------



## MOXIE (Jan 19, 2007)

*Neighbors*

PlowPro30, If you run those motors in your driveway, the snow may only be a sympton to your problem. Been there, done that.
MOXIE


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

I would recommend not putting snow on his property or pushing it across the street push the snow to the side of your driveway once you get it to the end of your driveway. If its on your property and it isn't blocking traffic view clearance then he can't say a thing.


----------



## EricW (Jan 4, 2008)

Here in Wisconsin, if you own property, you don't actually own the first 7 feet in from the curb. It's considered city property even though you're responsible for maintaining it. I'm pretty sure they came up with that for similar reasons that you're describing. Check with your local ordinances.

A lot of home owners are so full of thier own crap.


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 24, 2005)

in iowa, the city, country, etc own the parking area(right away) p to a side walk and you can legally push over the road as long as all the mess is cleaned up, not obstructing view and hanging out into the road. Some towns here made it a no-no on doing that though.

I would offer to do his driveway if you need the space to put your snow. otherwise, if the roads not plowed, just push it down the road and have the blade up a couple inches and leave it for the city.


----------

